# PDF to word on Mac? plz help me!



## jjparker (May 6, 2010)

Recently I have some PDF files need to transfer to word for use in my office 2008. I firstly tried to copy and paste but the contents are messed up using Adobe Reader. I could not upload it to Zamzar.com or other online websites because they are my companys confidential files and the original documents are ruined. As I use Mac OS and there is little desktop software I can refer to. So any idea helpfully would be appreciated.::alien::


----------



## midijeep (May 7, 2010)

There is software to do this but it is not free:

PDF2Office Professional 
PDF OCR X


----------



## DavidSmith (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I agree that you can hardly find freeware for Mac OS especially want to that office work. Online software may helps but it is a pity that you could not do that kind of work. As I am a Mac enthusiast, I would give my advice and hope you can take it for reference. There are three ways you may have a try accoding to your requirements.
(1)use Adobe Acrobat. It can run on MAC OS and you can save PDF as your word 2008 for specific use. The cons is that it is too expensive and I am not sure the free trial would help you. 
Acrobat
(2)use Open Office. Open Office can help you save PDF as word. It is open resource. As you use Office 2008. I am not sure all the formats and elements would be preserved well. You need to check it out yourself.
 open office 
(3)Use AnyBizSoft PDF to Word for Mac, which is an application designed for Mac users. I think it could definitely meet your needs. It is not free but very cheap compared with Acrobat. I have tried it and feel well as I am also a Mac user.
PDF to Word for Mac
Hope my suggestion would help you.


----------



## MikeBeato (May 10, 2010)

Try File Juicer to extract text (and other stuff) from PDF files. http://echoone.com/filejuicer/

--
Mike Beato - http://www.beato.com


----------

